# Can't boot up my pc all it show is PXE over IPv4



## Chris_m36 (May 24, 2016)

I'm having trouble with my home desk top every time I turn it on a black screen with >>start PXE over IPv4 and tells me to press each to exit not sure what has caused it and don't know how to fix it


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi and :welcome: to TSF!


Chris_m36 said:


> I'm having trouble with my home desk top every time I turn it on a black screen with >>start PXE over IPv4 and tells me to press each to exit not sure what has caused it and don't know how to fix it


It looks like the system is trying to boot from network. Get into BIOS and set the internal hard disk as the first boot device. Kindly tell us the make and model of your system so that we can offer better assistance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When your computer wants to boot from PXE, that means it has gone through every Boot device in the computer in order (eg) CD drive, *H*ard *D*isk* D*rive , USB etc and it cannot find any boot files, so the last resort is Network Boot or PXE. Which means your HDD has probably failed
As Stancestans said, boot into *Setup* (Bios) on the main page it lists all of the Drives on the computer, is your *HDD *listed? If not, it has failed. You can download the ISO image for *Seatools* in my signature, Burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn* or burn it to USB Flash drive with *SeaFlash*, all in my signature. Put the newly created boot media into your computer and restart. Run the Short and Long Diagnostic tests on the *HDD*. If Seatools cannot find a *HDD*, or either test fails, the *HDD* needs to be replaced.


----------

